# HTS & option #1



## Randroid (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a recently purchased HTS.I made the mistake of removing the ties to see if I could re-tie,I have arthritis and am 72. Somehow I lost one of the ties. I sent an email to Daranda and she said option #1 of the Predator attachment SHOULD work.Should is not the same as will. I've watched Bill's video a few times and as he says it's difficult to see exactly what he's doing. I'm new to modern slingshots and option #1 arrived today and I'm at a loss.Do I have the correct option for the HTS and just don't understand how to mount it. ? Or do I need a different option. I should have well enough alone until the bands needed replaced. Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you are speaking of the ties that attach the band to the fork that is no big deal . Any strip of latex or small tube or even a #64 office rubber band will work . I use cut strips from old worn out band sets . It is called the wrap and tuck method .There are many videos on youtube to demonstrate it .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Randroid (Sep 26, 2018)

Got it. Thanks for helping an old Jarhead.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Any time . :thumbsup:


----------

